# Glass Top



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Where is there a place where i can get glass tops made?

-beN


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Call Glass Station out by Maryhill Bypass or there about. Hinges at KE. 

Check with MyKiss as well


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ok sweet thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey how much do these custom glass jobs cost, neighbourhood / ballpark... I know it's dependent on size, but again, ballparkish... any idea?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

$4.50 to $7 /SF ball parkish


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Charles can make them, too.


----------

